# Is IBS Audio part 2 available yet ?



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Just wondering, I was hoping it would be sometime soon. Thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, How are you doing?







I believe Mike will make an official announcement next week, perhaps Monday. Just want to get it all right.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

By the way I just want to add its not so much part two,the 100 program stands alone, but a continuation of the journey for well being.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yes, I saw your message on the other thread, "a booster shot" is quite apt.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks Eric







I'll be checking back here on Monday


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi all,Yep I expect it to be Monday too







thanks for your patience,Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

And in the nick of time







Thanks so much Mike.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

we are just getting some things together on this, but it will be very soon, as in a day or two I believe.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

I don't know about the others, but patience has never been one of my virtues.







Any new news?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Madchen, long time.







I have not heard from Mike on this yet, I know it will be any day though and will post the minute it is available. Sorry for the delay, patience isn't one my best virtues either, but hang in there and you'll be going from this







to this  .How have you been Madchen?Again, sorry to everyone for the delay.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

I've been doing well, Eric, a lot better than last year at this time. Then, I was recovering from a fractured wrist. Now, I'm just drumming my fingers waiting for this new cd.







Thanks for asking, you are so good at keeping tabs on us.  Besides us all pestering you, how have you been doing?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI,We are starting to put this all together and should have some news hopefully by the end of the day.Madchen, glad to hear your doing better and glad your wrist is healing I have broken both my arms and know how that can be, I also often wonder where people go to and how their doing.







Stay tuned.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi all,Many thanks for your patience.I have been struggling with the flu and still cannot speak properly yet - Karen thinks she has gone deaf !








The information about the new program is my next posting







Many thanksMike


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Oh Mike







so sorry to hear that you are ill! There is a nasty flu going around here in the States too. I hope you will be feeling better soon (and not just because I'm waiting impatiently for the new tape







).Get well!


----------

